# Lost my brain and found myself here!



## allishark (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I just created my account today and wanted to introduce myself!
Last year, I was abducted and brought into the halloween underworld by a heinous creature known as the Pumpkin Carver. I lost my voice, most of my nightgown, and most of the skin on my knees. 
This year, I decided to rebel because I was done with the halloween underworld. I now belong to a family known as "The Boones". We are a family of inbred, backwash hillbillies and boy do we have a time! 
I'm addicted to plastic surgery and my left implant has exploded and now hangs down around my waist. My name: Trixy Boone
I'd love to make some new friends on here! My only friend right now is my DAWD, ScreamReaper! 
I hope to find a nice big e-family of haunters who are willing to let me pick their brains...and eat a little too. ;D


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like you'll fit right in. Welcome to the haunt family!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome and greetings. Yes indeed you should fit right in here as long as you don't mind some of the more extreme members. Really thou, this is a nice bunch of folks here.

links for how-to's
http://www.omarshauntedtrail.com/Props/props.htm
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome home allishark. We've been waiting for you...here...in the dark.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

WOW, sounds like you and your family are a little off center. So I think you will fit in fine here! Welcome to the Haunt!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## allishark (Aug 17, 2012)

Haha thank you all! 
And thank you for the links Bone Dancer! 
I'm currently working on props for our meat locker! >D


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

hello and welcome, wow my daughter lives in Aurora I hope shes safe!..lol


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Alli!!! 

You ready to get building our haunt this week?!?!?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome Allishark...you are sick and twisted! I like that, I like that a lot! We will have fun with you!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome to this sick and twisted otherworldly diminsion! You'll fit in very well. Feel free to pick brains as long as you stay away from mine. It's a very scary and twisted place!


----------



## allishark (Aug 17, 2012)

Haha oh man I love you guys already!
And dawd, YES! I have been brainstorming on body parts for our meat locker! 
Can't wait to show you!
Thanks again everyone for the hot bloody welcome! ;D


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice to have you Alli..................


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome Allishark. You're in the right place!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

You'll be right at home here.


----------

